# Changer icône disque Time Machine



## septeven (19 Février 2014)

Bonjour, 
Je viens d'acheter un disque externe pour Time Machine - 
J'aimerais savoir, si c'est possible, comment changer l'icône d'un disque Time Machine. 
En essayant avec la méthode "classique" (Cmd+I et coller l'icône), cela ne semble pas fonctionner (demande du mot de passe mais rien ne change).

Pour info, je suis sous 10.9.1
Merci d'avance


----------



## fredx360 (19 Février 2014)

Litelcon fonctionne  sous os 10.9.1 et permet de changer  l'icône entre autre de time machine


----------

